# BEST JOBS TO WORK MEGAAAATHREAD



## Pretty (Oct 30, 2021)

Inb4 some jobless retards say what’s the point of wageslaving and blah blah those same niggas are probably the same ones browsing the site 6 hours a day lazy mother fuckers

Any Ways let’s begin with this thread

1. TECH INDUSTRY 
Tech is honestly one of the best growing industries right now there’s going to be so many new technology related jobs within the future u might as well start making yourself familiar with the industry 

+ More Positives 
Majority of Tech JOBS U DO NOT NEED NEED A DEGREE literally just experience all they care about is experience

Cons 
None 

Great Tech Jobs 
Tech Recruiter - hire people to work for your company
- Easy 
- Usually minimum experience needed in any other job that involves to converse with others
- Starter Job which can help get other tech jobs

Business Analyst - As a business analyst you'll work within an organisation, helping to manage, change and plan for the future in line with their goals
- Salary in UK £40,000, USA is $94,000, France 43,000 Euros
- Can easily switch industries with this Job 
- Need to be high IQ unfortunately 

Product Manager - You manage the groups within that company so UX Designers, Computer Scientists and so on
- Low Effort to be honest especially if youre working in an already major company 
- Chances of earning +100k in any first world country especially America and UK

Cloud Based Jobs - Will require to be familiar with a cloud based system like AWS or Azure
- FAST PACED GROWING INDUSTRY 
- Extremely in high demand 
- Majority of cloud based jobs require minimal coding and only 1 Programming language 
- Currently the HIGHEST paying tech job
- Working on Laptop/Computer usually so job can be remote 

Tech Sales - Business sales but your selling tech like Cloud Systems such as Azure or AWS
- Those Sale bonuses will be higher than some people yearly salaries 
- Salary can easily surpass $300,000 
- Its a sales job 

UX/UI Design - A high paying Job for Art Students 
You Design Interfaces to make it easier and more attractive to consumer basically make sure consoooomers consoome more
- Easy, No Experience Just do a 3 Month online Course


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Oct 30, 2021)

Con: Tech is filled with transgenders, non-binary, and other assorted filth


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> those same niggas are probably the same ones browsing the site 6 hours a day lazy mother fuckers

















since joining







ok bro 

good thread, if i could choose a major again i'd also go into Tech, like CS/Data-Analytics/etc.
gives you the best pay for the least amount of hours compared to other fields


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Oct 30, 2021)

Looksmax mod


----------



## Pretty (Oct 30, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Con: Tech is filled with transgenders, non-binary, and other assorted filth


Pro: You dont necessarily have to be near them


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 30, 2021)

be a decently good looking foid and work in hr


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 30, 2021)

AI and machine learning are the future


----------



## Amexmaxx (Oct 30, 2021)

Working in a office requires enormous amounts of nt. 
id rather be e-commerce & crypto self employed.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 30, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Working in a office requires enormous amounts of nt.
> id rather be e-commerce & crypto self employed.


Just be alone your whole life theory


----------



## Amexmaxx (Oct 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Just be alone your whole life theory


Its not about being alone. Its about not being a around normies and living life in my own way. Traveling and experiencing shit is the best way to restore nt. Not rotting amongst hypocritical judgmental normies.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 30, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Working in a office requires enormous amounts of nt.
> id rather be e-commerce & crypto self employed.


bro these ways of making money is unpredictable. you only live once i wouldn't gamble if i cant afford to.


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> TECH INDUSTRY


term too broad
-con
-There will always be an Indian or Asian man who will do the job better and cheaper than you.
-Full of Indians and Asians, and zero women
-the technology industry is the most up-to-date, you will always have to study, and you will always have dated knowledge
-Today everyone thinks about going to the technology industry, in the future it will be saturated


----------



## Pretty (Oct 30, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> term too broad
> -con
> -There will always be an Indian or Asian man who will do the job better and cheaper than you.
> -Full of Indians and Asians, and zero women
> ...


False everything u stated is false

No one is going to hire an Indian guy from India for work in a western country unless they’re desperate

I can’t believe ur blackpilled and saying this.

2. The Tech Industry works with business and Finance and I see a shit ton of women doing both did u even read my thread cause none of the jobs I listed and shitty programming jobs 

3. Nope that’s false every one nowadays is a retard and the ones who want to go into tech are doing a 3 - 5 year degree that they don’t need

All u need for a tech job is experience and some kind of online qualification which can be garnered in less than 2 years


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Oct 30, 2021)

How can I have a tech job experience if it requires tech job experience? Srsrly. Im someone with a degree of finance and accountant, and I might change career.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 30, 2021)

fckthssht said:


> How can I have a tech job experience if it requires tech job experience? Srsrly. Im someone with a degree of finance and accountant, and I might change career.


Already one step ahead

Try to get ur foot into a sales development Rep or an Analyst Job


----------



## Amexmaxx (Oct 30, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> bro these ways of making money is unpredictable. you only live once i wouldn't gamble if i cant afford to.


Wrong & low t


----------

